# Guinea Pig Issues??



## MissyAndMoonlight (Feb 14, 2017)

I have a friend who is having a weird issue with one of her guinea pigs, and I told her I'd ask for opinions, as this forum is filled with knowledgeable animal lovers Her one guinea pig is screaming- not their usual happy squeaks. I'm talking seriously high pitched. If she picks him up and holds him, the screaming dies down a lot. He's eating and drinking normally. 

She is planning on making a vet visit if it keeps up, but the small animal vet near her is really expensive. If anyone has any idea, it would be fantastic!!

P.S. An idea that has popped up was constipation


----------



## ladysown (Feb 15, 2017)

male? could have a grease plug... have fun cleaning that (not). but if male..that's one of the first things to check.
Otherwise... I dunno. Check the feet for bumble foot. Teeth for obvious issues (but if eating well probably not that).


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Feb 15, 2017)

Actually, she just took him in this afternoon. Turns out he has bladder stones. Thanks anyways!


----------

